# New Toy



## WVbeekeeper (Jun 4, 2007)

*My New Toy*

I gotta put my new toy I just went and picked up this evening on here too!!!


----------



## greenbeekeeping (Feb 13, 2003)

Hey nice table saw. I hope to get a bigger one of those someday too but I really, really need a big building.


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

nice job Matt. I'm sure it'll come in very handy !


----------



## Troutsqueezer (May 17, 2005)

Nice contractor saw. First thing I would do is replace the red throat insert with a zero clearance model. The opening in yours is too wide. This can cause wood splintering and chip-out on the bottom side of regular or dado cuts. Also, you will lose small pieces of wood in there and sometimes they catch on the edge as the thinner cuts can dip down into the opening. 

You can buy the blank phenolic inserts, put one on and then raise the saw to cut thru it.

http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?FamilyID=909


----------



## France (Apr 5, 2007)

Nice!
I got the same thing only have cast iron extensions.
You got some adjusting to do yet? Your blade is off square. . . .

Regards,
France


----------



## WVbeekeeper (Jun 4, 2007)

Troutsqueezer said:


> Nice contractor saw. First thing I would do is replace the red throat insert with a zero clearance model.


This saw was purchased to permanently have a 3/4" dado blade on it. I have another saw for ripping and for smaller dado cuts. I'm tired of having to take the time to switch the blade on my other saw all the time. Woodcraft is a really good supplier of equipment for woodworkers. They have a branch here in Parkersburg, WV which I have been to a few times. Going to the store is always so much better than looking in a catalog or on the internet. I wish I had a good beekeeping supplier nearby.



France said:


> Nice!
> I got the same thing only have cast iron extensions.
> You got some adjusting to do yet? Your blade is off square. . . .
> 
> ...


I have yet to use it and it does appear that the arbor may be a little out of kilter. I got a killer deal on this saw so a little adjustment is nothing to worry about.


----------



## WVbeekeeper (Jun 4, 2007)

France said:


> Nice!
> I got the same thing only have cast iron extensions.
> You got some adjusting to do yet? Your blade is off square. . . .
> 
> ...


After going down and taking a closer look at the blade, and using a framing square, I've determined that it must be the angle of the picture that was taken that made the blade look out of square. The saw is in great shape and does not need any adjustments.


----------



## France (Apr 5, 2007)

WVbeekeeper said:


> After going down and taking a closer look at the blade, and using a framing square, I've determined that it must be the angle of the picture that was taken that made the blade look out of square. The saw is in great shape and does not need any adjustments.


Good show. 
You are lucky, I had to play for quite a while before I got my blade down pat - I mean - square!

The only thing I don't like on mine, is the blade-guard. On mine, it has to be unscrewed when not wanted and the way they got that arranged - is a pain in the b...
So I just don't bother with it any more....

Regards,
France


----------

